# Fascinating Aida 3 erm! ladies?, do not open if offended.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

These ladies are bonkers.. 



..

Got see them live. :lol: :lol: :lol: ..


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for this. I'd completely forgotten about them (there was a time when they were never off the TV), but clearly they haven't lost their skill for musical parody.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Fascinating Aida*

That was wonderful. I was crying with laughter at the Dogging songs.
Thanks for directing us to it.


----------

